# 04/22 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Dustin Rhodes Says If He Can't Win, He Will Retire



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

"In action" means squash matches? 

Dustin's retirement promise seems rather weird. Nobody expected him to lose to Sabian. Now even less likely. Unsure where the storyline is going - maybe have him feeling good after a win against Kip and doing it again against Archer or something? 

Sammy vs Allin could legit go either way. Assuming either lose to Cody in next round though I think Sammy is better winning now against Allin, get that win back there. Guevara would go down 0-2 personally to Cody, but he can show growth just having a more competitive match, and maybe have Cody beat before getting too cocky and Cody stealing a roll up win or something. Darby losing to Cody would have him go down 0-2-1, I like that rivalry better at 0-1-1 with the idea the next time they wrestle that Darby finally wins and evens the record at 1-1-1. 

I'd try Guevara vs Allin as the show's main event given it could go either way.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Are they really calling him Mr Brodie Lee 😳


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Will be interesting to see Wardlow some more. 

Allin to win please, then beat Cody in the semifinals due to perhaps Archer distracting him. 

Dustin wins, Archer literally destroys him infront of Cody and then Archer beats Allin in the final. 

Archer vs Cody first feud for TNT title.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Allin is going to the Finals. The tournament was designed with way too much predictability for AEW to not have a swerve planned with one of Guevara or Allin winning this.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> Allin is going to the Finals. The tournament was designed with way too much predictability for AEW to not have a swerve planned with one of Guevara or Allin winning this.


I hope so man, I hope so.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

bdon said:


> Allin is going to the Finals. The tournament was designed with way too much predictability for AEW to not have a swerve planned with one of Guevara or Allin winning this.


Deep down... waaaaay deep down... you know Cody is going to win the whole thing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ceeder said:


> Deep down... waaaaay deep down... you know Cody is going to win the whole thing.


I mean, if he really wants to bury the fuck out of his company, then he will win this thing. If he just wants to bury some of it, then he will make the finals.

The brackets were way too predictable from Day 1. AEW has shown they are willing to go against the predictable outcome for a better story.

If Allin and Guevara have to eat another L to Cody, then I’m going to be pissed. It does nothing for Cody, but it completely buries them. No need to have them in goddamn matches with someone of Cody’s stature. Stick to upper card and main event guys. If he doesn’t feel he belongs in the same realm as those guys, then don’t make the midcard your playground to bury everyone and stop wasting our time with your promos and bullshit that makes yourself seem far more important.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Have we ever received an explanation as to why Dustin is putting his career on the line? WWE did this story line with Ric Flair but had suitable reasoning behind it. I did miss the majority of last weeks episode so maybe it was touched on then? Seems random as though that a guy just wakes up one morning and says "If I lose I'm done"



Danielallen1410 said:


> Are they really calling him Mr Brodie Lee 😳


The character isn't inspired by Mr. McMahon! Honest!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The retirement angle with Dustin feels very forced. No one thought he was losing to Sabian befrore all of this and the idea that Kip Sabian on an empty arena show would be the guy to beat him? Again, it just feels like forced drama.

I hope Wardlow continues to impress after his performance with Cody a couple months back.

And as far as Darby vs. Sammy goes, it could go either way really. But at the end of the day I'm picking Cody vs. Archer as the Finals. And even if Cody doesn't make it that far, Archer isn't losing to Darby or Sammy. So if Darby wins on Wednesday, there is at least a chance he gets to the Finals. If Sammy wins, it's obvious what happens next.

Just a shame that this tournament had to happen at a time where they don't even have half of their roster. It would feel so much bigger if you had the bigger names in there as opposed to Colt, Sabian, Spears, etc.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Just a shame that this tournament had to happen at a time where they don't even have half of their roster. It would feel so much bigger if you had the bigger names in there as opposed to Colt, Sabian, Spears, etc.


Indeed, a tournament with the likes of Pac, MJF, Page, and/or Omega would have made things so much better. Take those four names, add Darby and Guevara, and it makes it that much easier to have neither Cody or Archer in the final; their feud does not need a title. You could book it so maybe Archer wins his first round match, but he continues destroying his downed opponent after the match and decision is reversed, that opponent goes on to lose in the next round due to his injuries from the attack (you could even use Dustin for this); likewise, Cody is screwed out of his match by Archer and the tournament carries on without them.

You could have an Omega/Pac final; a Darby/MJF final; a Guevara/Page final. There are many possibilities.

Ideally, you could give the title to a guy like MJF who goes on a long title run; I believe a heel champion is made to break in a new title, as it will result in some fruitful babyface chases where when they ultimately win, it will mean that much more. MJF could then go straight into a feud for the world title at that point.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> The retirement angle with Dustin feels very forced. No one thought he was losing to Sabian befrore all of this and the idea that Kip Sabian on an empty arena show would be the guy to beat him? Again, it just feels like forced drama.
> 
> I hope Wardlow continues to impress after his performance with Cody a couple months back.
> 
> ...


Sooooo...

What you’re saying is this entire tournament feels like an overdone Cody Rhodes smoke and mirrors bullshit story?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

El Hammerstone said:


> Indeed, a tournament with the likes of Pac, MJF, Page, and/or Omega would have made things so much better. Take those four names, add Darby and Guevara, and it makes it that much easier to have neither Cody or Archer in the final; their feud does not need a title. You could book it so maybe Archer wins his first round match, but he continues destroying his downed opponent after the match and decision is reversed, that opponent goes on to lose in the next round due to his injuries from the attack (you could even use Dustin for this); likewise, Cody is screwed out of his match by Archer and the tournament carries on without them.
> 
> You could have an Omega/Pac final; a Darby/MJF final; a Guevara/Page final. There are many possibilities.


With their whole roster this could have been like a 16 man tournament with a bunch of different guys who could realistically win. Instead it's a ho hum tournament with only Cody or Archer as possible winners. And that's no one's fault really, it's reality.



bdon said:


> Sooooo...
> 
> What you’re saying is this entire tournament feels like an overdone Cody Rhodes smoke and mirrors bullshit story?


No, that's not what I'm really saying. It's just that the only stories this tournament has going for it right now are Cody/Archer and Sammy/Darby. I'm really saying I wish this tournament was bigger with some of their bigger names that would allow for more matchups and more stories.

They could have more guys and more stories here and I'd still be fine with them building towards Cody vs. Archer in the Finals. If they have Darby finally get a big win over Cody to get to the Finals and lose to Archer, that's fine too. I just wish this tournament would be able to make use of their full roster and at least make things a little more unpredictable and exciting.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> With their whole roster this could have been like a 16 man tournament with a bunch of different guys who could realistically win. Instead it's a ho hum tournament with only Cody or Archer as possible winners. And that's no one's fault really, it's reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was specifically talking about the forced, random as hell retirement BS from Dustin. It’s more of Cody’s over-the-top, overdramatizing bullshit.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> With their whole roster this could have been like a 16 man tournament with a bunch of different guys who could realistically win. Instead it's a ho hum tournament with only Cody or Archer as possible winners. And that's no one's fault really, it's reality.


They could have easily held off on this tournament.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> The retirement angle with Dustin feels very forced. No one thought he was losing to Sabian befrore all of this and the idea that Kip Sabian on an empty arena show would be the guy to beat him? Again, it just feels like forced drama.
> 
> I hope Wardlow continues to impress after his performance with Cody a couple months back.
> 
> ...


You're the second person(and probably not the last) who has said 'No one thought he was losing to Sabian.' Well, I guess I am the 'No one' being spoken of. In fact as soon as I saw the brackets I assumed Dustin was put with Kip so he _could lose and give Sa_bian the rub as he advanced to the next round. Wasn't Dustin even called a Gatekeeper in a Road to video? 

As for the I will retire if I lose stipulation. You want a reason? Coronavirus. Dustin is 50 and is in more danger if he gets sick then most of the Roster due to his age. Maybe he feels it would be safer for him and his family if he is home and with them then risking his life?

* Yes I realize if Sabian wins it would be heel vs heel with Archer but if Darby wins it will be face vs face against Cody. Which means you would get a definite Face vs Heel matchup in the finals.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> As for the I will retire if I lose stipulation. You want a reason? Coronavirus. Dustin is 50 and is in more danger if he gets sick then most of the Roster due to his age. Maybe he feels it would be safer for him and his family if he is home and with them then risking his life?


That makes close to zero sense. Why wouldn't he just go on break until COVID-19 is dealt with? Why would he risk wrestling with the threat of COVID-19 if that was indeed his concern?

I smell another AEW angle that makes no sense.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Dustin putting his career on the line is so random, what the hell? It's just so unnecessary. Almost up there with the Cody not competing for the World Title again if he lost.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That makes close to zero sense. Why wouldn't he just go on break until COVID-19 is dealt with? Why would he risk wrestling with the threat of COVID-19 if that was indeed his concern?
> 
> I smell another AEW angle that makes no sense.


I have just seen the part with Dustin talking to Cody literally seconds before I checked on your reply. I am even more convinced Sabian is winning now. He talked to his wife? Everything he said and the way he was saying it tells me he is losing.

Maybe I am wrong. Guess we will find out on Wednesday.

EDIT: Maybe you are forgetting that these episodes were taped before Georgia went on lockdown? So its not like Dustin has been wrestling for 4 or 5 weeks risking exposure to Covid 19 and now he suddenly decides he wants to 'take a break.'

It's not as 'close to zero sense' as you might think when you take that into account.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I have just seen the part with Dustin talking to Cody literally seconds before I checked on your reply. I am even more convinced Sabian is winning now. He talked to his wife? Everything he said and the way he was saying it tells me he is losing.
> 
> Maybe I am wrong. Guess we will find out on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Why would he retire with a bunch of episodes left if he was there anyway? He's not losing and there's no argument for your stance that would make sense because this stipulation simply isn't necessary.


----------



## SZilla25 (Sep 1, 2016)

My prediction is that Dustin will beat Sabian and then face Archer. Archer beats Dustin and then continues to brutalize him, which pisses Cody off. Meanwhile, I'm guessing Allin defeats Guevara leading to Cody vs Allin, since there was some bad blood between the two of them at the end of their last tag match. Cody beats Allin to face off against Archer in the finals. My guess here is that Archer will defeat Cody for the TNT title and kickstart the feud as Cody has to climb his way back to redemption and eventually win the TNT title from Archer.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Why would he retire with a bunch of episodes left if he was there anyway? He's not losing and there's no argument for your stance that would make sense because this stipulation simply isn't necessary.


How do you know he was there for the rest of the episodes that were taped? Have you already seen them? Good for you for having the inside hookup. Don't spoil it for the rest of us who aren't as privileged as you are.

If they weren't taping and they were still live, doing shows in Georgia. it wouldn't matter how many weeks Dustin wrestled before he decided to go home because of Covid 19. 1 week? 2? 4? 5? 12? It wouldn't matter. There are more and more cases reported every day and you don't know when the number is the number that is too much for Dustin and he decides to shut it down. Anytime make sense when you are thinking of your health and your family's health.

That's_ if_ that's what happens and is the reason for his retirement. You all are harping on that too much as if it is a fact. The thread was asking for a reason and I gave you all one. I wasn't breaking news.

* Just to make it clear what I mean by 'there' as in not seen on the rest of the taped episodes/ on the show. Obviously he would be 'there' since all the episodes were taped in a 24 hour time span. So you would be correct on that aspect.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> How do you know he was there for the rest of the episodes that were taped? Have you already seen them? Good for you for having the inside hookup. Don't spoil it for the rest of us who aren't as privileged as you are.
> 
> If they weren't taping and they were still live, doing shows in Georgia. it wouldn't matter how many weeks Dustin wrestled before he decided to go home because of Covid 19. 1 week? 2? 4? 5? 12? It wouldn't matter. There are more and more cases reported every day and you don't know when the number is the number that is too much for Dustin and he decides to shut it down. Anytime make sense when you are thinking of your health and your family's health.
> 
> ...


What the fuck? He was already there but he's decided half way through that is his limit and he might catch corona after? He'd already have come in contact with it, so leaving halfway through would be silly and completely unnecessary


----------



## Jagaver (Aug 11, 2019)

It seems they're trying to tell the story that Dustin is a bit needy, that his confidence is a bit fragile, and he's quite impulsive. It's clear that's pissed Cody off, so I expect there's some longer term stuff going on here. It's a bit random and what you might expect is that Cody, as his brother, would be the one to talk him out of it, be understanding, but instead Cody is just hacked off and can't be bothered to talk to him. 

I might be reading more into this but I think the Dustin retirement stipulation has as much to tell us about Cody's character as it does Dustin's.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rough card.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TNT Title only created now because the Tags and Women's title not available and roster very limited - needed something to fill time. With Tag and women's divisions not active AEW was basically a one division one belt show and everybody knows Mox ain't losing any time soon and AEW doesn't want to have Mox wrestle many times and defend the World title on free tv as it would devalue it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dustin retirement stipulation because Cody is going to...Cody.

He could be such a very good wrestler and booker if he didn’t try to make everything so over the top.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Retirement stipulation to add cheap drama to the first round match that didn't need it. Like Cody's stupid "If I don't win the title from Jericho I can never fight for it again" mess. If Dustin didn't want to wrestle given the COVID stuff, a simple injury angle could have sufficed - kept him out as long as necessary and "healed" once he felt it safe enough to return.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Retirement stipulation to add cheap drama to the first round match that didn't need it. Like Cody's stupid "If I don't win the title from Jericho I can never fight for it again" mess. If Dustin didn't want to wrestle given the COVID stuff, a simple injury angle could have sufficed - kept him out as long as necessary and "healed" once he felt it safe enough to return.


I don’t ever remember Dusty doing such over the top shit. Cody needs to fuck off for a long while.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

bdon said:


> I was specifically talking about the forced, random as hell retirement BS from Dustin. It’s more of Cody’s over-the-top, overdramatizing bullshit.


Ah, well in that case, yeah. Now I don't know if this was Cody's idea or Khan's idea or someone else's idea but to do it here just feels forced.

And it feels forced for one reason. If he puts his career on the line in this match and wins but then doesn't do the same against Archer in the semis and loses, then it's clear what this was.

I don't know, we'll see what happens.



El Hammerstone said:


> They could have easily held off on this tournament.


I mean on one hand, you're right. But on the other, it is something help pass time at a time where they don't have all their key players. And at the end of the day I don't know whose call it was.

Whoever's call it was, I would hope at least one person brought up how this isn't really the best time to be crowning a new champion with no fans.



ripcitydisciple said:


> You're the second person(and probably not the last) who has said 'No one thought he was losing to Sabian.' Well, I guess I am the 'No one' being spoken of. In fact as soon as I saw the brackets I assumed Dustin was put with Kip so he _could lose and give Sa_bian the rub as he advanced to the next round. Wasn't Dustin even called a Gatekeeper in a Road to video?
> 
> As for the I will retire if I lose stipulation. You want a reason? Coronavirus. Dustin is 50 and is in more danger if he gets sick then most of the Roster due to his age. Maybe he feels it would be safer for him and his family if he is home and with them then risking his life?
> 
> * Yes I realize if Sabian wins it would be heel vs heel with Archer but if Darby wins it will be face vs face against Cody. Which means you would get a definite Face vs Heel matchup in the finals.


If this were a coronavirus related issue, whether Dustin felt uncomfortable or the company did, then he should not be wresting at all. He should not be with all of those guys in one isolated area at all. And unless he was dead set on ending his career this year, which still doesn't sound plausible, I don't buy that as a reason.

And most people have assumed he's beating Sabian so Cody can watch his brother get killed by Archer in the semis.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If Dustin wanted to retire I have to believe he'd go out with a bigger angle and bigger opponent than to Kip Sabian in the first round of the TNT Title tournament on a no audience taped Dynamite.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I also don't get the logic in having Dustin put his career on the line in this match. Not once did I think he was losing anyway. If Dustin is thinking of calling time on his career then this should've been done at a big PPV like All Out against someone like Wardlow, not at a random Dynamite against Sabian where there's not much bad blood between them. This is stupid. 

Also with the shows being taped 3 or 4 weeks ago and Dustin only announcing this stipulation this week will this stipulation even be sold on commentary, would seem pretty weird if it wasn't.

The card overall looks pretty meh, although I'm looking forward to Darby/Sammy, that should be good at least.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Unnecessary retirement match IMO. The match now seems almost _too _predictable.


----------



## Jagaver (Aug 11, 2019)

Maybe he loses then goes back on it or something, causing Cody to get even more pissed off. I dunno, I have faith in them that this isn't as random as it seems.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bdon said:


> Sooooo...
> 
> What you’re saying is this entire tournament feels like an overdone Cody Rhodes smoke and mirrors bullshit story?



Bin-go.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> TNT Title only created now because the Tags and Women's title not available and roster very limited - needed something to fill time. With Tag and women's divisions not active AEW was basically a one division one belt show and everybody knows Mox ain't losing any time soon and AEW doesn't want to have Mox wrestle many times and defend the World title on free tv as it would devalue it.


Well also they keep saying the title was TNT's idea. I think the title is dumb because whoever wins the belt will be #1 contender for the world title anyways.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Ah, well in that case, yeah. Now I don't know if this was Cody's idea or Khan's idea or someone else's idea but to do it here just feels forced.
> 
> And it feels forced for one reason. If he puts his career on the line in this match and wins but then doesn't do the same against Archer in the semis and loses, then it's clear what this was.
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding like a rational person, and someone who is answering a suggestion offered rather then like it was a fact and replying back with something along the lines of; Lol Dumbass. How stupid can you be?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> I was specifically talking about the forced, random as hell retirement BS from Dustin. It’s more of Cody’s over-the-top, overdramatizing bullshit.


To each their own. IMO Over-the-top drama is the whole point of pro wrestling

That being said, Dustin would probably have Jericho retire him or something, not Kip Sabian


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is it a retirement stip or simply just a knee jerk comment from Dustin as a way of saying to himself that he's better than this punk and he's going to go out and prove it? 

Same way I would say to someone when playing FIFA that I'll quit playing the game if they beat me because I know I am better than them.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Dustin stip. seems totally random to me.

I am looking forward to Dynamite tonight though.


----------



## Jagaver (Aug 11, 2019)

It's got me intrigued only because I think there's got to be more to it than a weird throwaway stipulation.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Southerner said:


> The Dustin stip. seems totally random to me.
> 
> I am looking forward to Dynamite tonight though.


AEW do a lot of random stipulations.
If Cody loses, he can’t win the world title? What?

I can only assume it leads to Dustin losing for a shock result. Otherwise, it seems the match result is too obvious.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The stipulation is fine, they are just trying to build intrigue for a match that had no intrigue to begin with. Most will likely pay more attention to the match now. I was gonna skip it until he involved Cody and his retirement. That's how the whole tournament has been so far. Cody and Archer have their story going on. Darby and Sammy have their story. Colt Cabana had his little feel-good story before being beat by Archer, and Spears had history with Cody. They are trying to make each match mean something. If they didn't do it this way, you guys would say that the matches were random and thrown together. I don't get wrestling fans.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The stipulation is fine, they are just trying to build intrigue for a match that had no intrigue to begin with. Most will likely pay more attention to the match now. I was gonna skip it until he involved Cody and his retirement. That's how the whole tournament has been so far. Cody and Archer have their story going on. Darby and Sammy have their story. Colt Cabana had his little feel-good story before being beat by Archer, and Spears had history with Cody. They are trying to make each match mean something. If they didn't do it this way, you guys would say that the matches were random and thrown together. I don't get wrestling fans.


How would you have felt if they took it down the road of Dustin scratching and clawing his way to his first singles title win in probably over 20 years. When’s the last time he won a singles title? Maybe like short documentary-style vignettes promoting his childhood to adulthood and how he was never seen as a title player and more as someone who is better as a tag team player. They could’ve had interviews from people such as Cody or Booker T.

maybe they could do this for his next match for the tournament, I guess.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> How would you have felt if they took it down the road of Dustin scratching and clawing his way to his first singles title win in probably over 20 years. When’s the last time he won a singles title? Maybe like short documentary-style vignettes promoting his childhood to adulthood and how he was never seen as a title player and more as someone who is better as a tag team player. They could’ve had interviews from people such as Cody or Booker T.
> 
> maybe they could do this for his next match for the tournament, I guess.


Dustin is probably gonna win tonight, so I can see that happening. Cody talks some sense into him after _barely_ winning his retirement match (which would also make Kip Sabian look a little better), then have the storyline go in the direction that you are saying. Then have him fight for his life against Archer, just to lose in the end and be left a bloody mess. Then you do Cody vs Archer for the TNT Title with Dustin's honor also on the line. Then you have Archer beat Cody maybe with a little Jake the Snake interference. Star made. Redemption arc for Cody then begins. (the guy has been losing like crazy)


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The stipulation is fine, they are just trying to build intrigue for a match that had no intrigue to begin with. Most will likely pay more attention to the match now. I was gonna skip it until he involved Cody and his retirement. That's how the whole tournament has been so far. Cody and Archer have their story going on. Darby and Sammy have their story. Colt Cabana had his little feel-good story before being beat by Archer, and Spears had history with Cody. They are trying to make each match mean something. If they didn't do it this way, you guys would say that the matches were random and thrown together. I don't get wrestling fans.


The majority just take it too serious and read into everything, the amount of times I watch something, think it’s good, them come on here and people have noticed Something I haven’t is unreal.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Watching the pre-show and we'll get an update on MJF!!

...Maybe he wasn't trolling about the injury...("i wish that I could continue putting my body on the line for you fans")..


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That was a pretty hyped promo for the TNT tournament.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF returns??


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That Cody promo was definitely created with the WWE releases and hoarded talent in mind, it wasn't a dig at WWE but you can tell where his head was at.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF about to troll everybody on that injury


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Sabian/Dustin in main eventing then. Should've been Darby/Sammy, this should at least start the show off with a bang.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cant wait for this, Darby for the win


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hopefully the matches tonight are as good as these promos/vignettes have been. Sammy and Darby, plus that opening Cody promo have been very well done. 

Also lol at Spears.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Today's show has more potential than last week. We shall see.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

That hurt me!!!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah that ladder spot looked pretty brutal.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Is anyone watching on Fite TV? My audio has been off by a second for two weeks in a row.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

I would have switched this to the main event, but guess they gotta milk that retirement angle!

Should be a fantastic match, regardless! Hope the Sabian/Dustin can keep up!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great start.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Ow


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Has Sammy ever beaten Darby?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

I feel bad for people who watch on TNT. The adverts are constant.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

God these two are fucking killing it! They’ve had great matches elsewhere as well.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This has been a great match. Sammy selling the foot injury very well and the blood just adding to the greatness of the match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine putting your career on the line vs someone named Kip.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Great match. Darby winning was the right decision because it makes the SF against Cody less predictable whereas Cody/Sammy would've been obvious outcome.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome match and the right winner. Sammy is the fall guy of AEW lol how many matches has he lost?


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Okay, now I'm intrigued..

Matt splitting between Matt/Damascus in last week's BTE and now Dynamite...

Hmmm...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

taker1986 said:


> Great match. Darby winning was the right decision because it makes the SF against Cody less predictable whereas Cody/Sammy would've been obvious outcome.


I agree. I feel bad for Sammy though as he's really finding his character I think. He needs big wins too. 

Sammy vs Archer was never going to happen.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is OC in a match? How many times am I going to have to hit myself in the head in order to find it amusing?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit where the fu*k did that come from! Matt Hardy dropping the best promo of his career


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Y


prosperwithdeen said:


> Awesome match and the right winner. Sammy is the fall guy of AEW lol how many matches has he lost?


Yeah but the fact that he is with Jéricho is making him relevant.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

punkypower said:


> Okay, now I'm intrigued..
> 
> Matt splitting between Matt/Damascus in last week's BTE and now Dynamite...
> 
> Hmmm...


He mentioned toggle ability on Jericho's podcast but I didn't think he would do it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Holy shit where the fu*k did that come from! Matt Hardy dropping the best promo of his career


I like the fact that he can still be normal


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Good so far.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I agree. I feel bad for Sammy though as he's really finding his character I think. He needs big wins too.
> 
> Sammy vs Archer was never going to happen.


Well Hardy teased a Sammy match in his promo, perhaps that can be Sammy's big win, thanks to Jericho interference. He'll be fine in the long run regardless, he looked great tonight. His time will come.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> Y
> 
> 
> Yeah but the fact that he is with Jéricho is making him relevant.


I don't think its really hurting him either. SG is the kind of guy who can go on a hot streak with his charisma.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome match to start and Matt pulling off an epic promo. 

This show has been miles better than the last two so far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

punkypower said:


> I would have switched this to the main event, but guess they gotta milk that retirement angle!
> 
> Should be a fantastic match, regardless! Hope the Sabian/Dustin can keep up!


Agree. I mean Kip vs Dustin doesnt scream must watch


Lheurch said:


> Imagine putting your career on the line vs someone named Kip.


And worse, imagine losing your career to a guy named KIP! lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Holy shit where the fu*k did that come from! Matt Hardy dropping the best promo of his career


His (Broken) Brilliance(TM) is back.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hardy at least gives AEW some more name recognition.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh shit its 2004 John Cena


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kenny vs another jobber for twenty minutes?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

*







*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good to have a little crowd lmao


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hopefully this doesn't go too long. Kenny doesn't need to be going more than 5 mi s against a jobber we'll likely never see again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho is obsessed with Pineapple Pete :-D


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

reverse loin cloth lol Jericho is gold


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kenny’s way too generous for his sake.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

From what I saw of Darby vs. Sammy, pretty good. 

Not sure why this Omega Match is still going.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If Kenny does not take himself seriously, why would I?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> If Kenny does not take himself seriously, why would I?


Facts, Omega is bland


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm glad he only needed the V-Trigger to win, Kenny needs to push himself as more of a star


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That was decent enough. Though I'd say Kenny let him get a little too much offence, doesn't make him look that strong when the likes of Archer, Wardlow and Brodie are squashing guys like that in less than a minute.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

That went way too long. I don't get what they're doing with Kenny at all. He doesn't look strong by going ten minutes with Alan Angles. He also looked like a heel


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> That went way too long. I don't get what they're doing with Kenny at all. He doesn't look strong by going ten minutes with Alan Angles. He also looked like a heel


I think they will be turning him sometime this year. They have been hinting it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is Dustin going to lose and retire to the guy that was Snap Dragon Suplexed by Riho?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fucking hell get home turn right into a sob story lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Stop showing me clips from the Bucks' dumb show.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> I think they will be turning him sometime this year. They have been hinting it.


He's a dork as a face so hopefully he does turn. I hope they don't mess it up though


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Love Scorpio Sky!!

..I do think it's interesting they're doing a multi-episode story on him like the 'E is doing with Jeff Hardy on SD.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> That went way too long. I don't get what they're doing with Kenny at all. He doesn't look strong by going ten minutes with Alan Angles. He also looked like a heel


Kenny is the executive vice president he's booking himself this way. I don't know why he is holding back so much of his star power. Maybe he's just that generous by his own personal choice.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> He's a dork as a face so hopefully he does turn. I hope they don't mess it up though


I have trouble imagining a good Kenny promo. I hope Jericho, Jake, Tully, and Arn have been talking to him.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kenny is the executive vice president he's booking himself this way. I don't know why he is holding back so much of his star power. Maybe he's just that generous by his own personal choice.


Way too generous for his own good, as I’ve said before. It doesn’t make him look any good at all.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Havoc's theme is dope


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kenny is the executive vice president he's booking himself this way. I don't know why he is holding back so much of his star power. Maybe he's just that generous by his own personal choice.


Maybe he doesn't think he has it in him. Small pond.. I just want to see him back himself and at least give it a shot instead of taking the easy route. He doesn't understand that he doesn't have the star power to just come in and put people over. He had to get over in America first


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Double or Nothing is still happening? Are there any matches announced?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Havoc's theme is dope


Only thing I like about him heh.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Maybe he doesn't think he has it in him. Small pond.. I just want to see him back himself and at least give it a shot instead of taking the easy route. He doesn't understand that he doesn't have the star power to just come in and put people over. He had to get over in America first


I honestly think he really believes he is a huge star from what he has said in interviews. He does not seem to realize most Western fans only know him from they have seen on AEW so far where he is a midcarder at best.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Omega is a huge dipshit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least Chuck Taylor is wearing a shirt.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Double or Nothing is still happening? Are there any matches announced?


Nope nothing I'm guessing Mox/Jericho 2 and Cody vs Archer are a lock though


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Only thing I like about him heh.


I'm a sucker for Raven clones so I like him some lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I'm a sucker for Raven clones so I like him some lol


If he were a Raven clone he would have psychology and promo skills heh.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Nope nothing I'm guessing Mox/Jericho 2 and Cody vs Archer are a lock though


I guess a lot depends on who can get on a plane by 5/23 but hard to plan matches for people who may or not be able to get there. I am surprised they would not do Hardy/Jericho at the compound cinematic style for it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Orange Cassidy shouldn't do spots where his shirt comes off.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> I have trouble imagining a good Kenny promo. I hope Jericho, Jake, Tully, and Arn have been talking to him.


He shouldn't have to talk much at all. I have an idea for a "Final Boss" Kenny Omega where he basically sits at a desk in a dark room telling people they have to earn the right to have five star matches and the only way they can earn that right is if they fight his minions. Nakazawa needs a complete overhaul, put him in a suit and have him and a few other Japanese wrestlers fight Kenny's battles and when they are defeated they get a shot at Kenny. He should have led the Dark Order but he should create his own group called The Akuma Elite or something


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I've only just tuned in and within 5 minutes we have dumb comedy spots...Why would OC just not take his hands out?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> He shouldn't have to talk much at all. I have an idea for a "Final Boss" Kenny Omega where he basically sits at a desk in a dark room telling people they have to earn the right to have five star matches and the only way they can earn that right is if they fight his minions. Nakazawa needs a complete overhaul, put him in a suit and have him and a few other Japanese wrestlers fight Kenny's battles and when they are defeated they get a shot at Kenny. He should have led the Dark Order but he should create his own group called The Akuma Elite or something


That could work, but yeah he needs to lose the oil ASAP.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a stupid match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That splash was RVD esq


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kip taking risks before his biggest match ever seems smart...


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Finally someone worthwhile is about to make an appearance on this jobber filled episode.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Kip taking risks before his biggest match ever seems smart...


Yep.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I've only just tuned in and within 5 minutes we have dumb comedy spots...Why would OC just not take his hands out?


It's been a pretty good show. That being the low point though. Sammy/Darby was a great match and Hardy cut one of his best ever promos. Kenny also had a decent match, although I'd rather see him beats no name jobbers more decisively, would've been more acceptable against a Jenela or another low card guy instead of a random nobody.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha MJF staying with his rat. So funny.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

MJF needs to be on TV cutting promos every week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Haha MJF staying with his rat. So funny.


Well not anymore we don't know how long he will be out could be years


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Literally rolling after MJF..

That man truly IS a national treasure..😂🤣

Man, poor Lee J. It would be nice to see him win one. (DYING at the "Wardlow's gonna kill you!" chants..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow looks kind of different from face. I cant quite point it out lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I feel like I just seen this jobber on Raw lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I missed the MJF part, so what was the injury about??


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Dammmmmmnnn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I feel like I just seen this jobber on Raw lol





RapShepard said:


> I feel like I just seen this jobber on Raw lol


I know right. Looks like a familiar jobber


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

He killed him


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I missed the MJF part, so what was the injury about??


Could be out for years.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least that was a squash!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF said:


> Could be out for years.


But why, what happened


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wardlow is going to be a big deal.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I missed the MJF part, so what was the injury about??


It's a really serious hand injury. Could be out for a few months, could be a couple of years.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wardlow is cool. A decent squash done properly.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> But why, what happened


He has a Hangnail.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> At least that was a squash!


Seems like Kenny needs to have a chat with Wardlow about how to look dominant. Good on Wardlow for helping those who need it.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"Lee Johnson"? This guy's got two last names! They're both in the top 25 most common last names in the U.S.A.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Been a really good show actually - certainly the best in a few weeks. Just flying by.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

MJF said:


> He has a Hangnail.


Too much damn gambling. He's a trooper though.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

MJF used Jaks Roberts' Phoenix line from his debut.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF said:


> He has a Hangnail.


WOW lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

6'2" and 240 pounds? Way too big for AEW.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

I'm assuming that was Preston Vance.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> WOW lol


Too much throwing cash around gambling. 

Hopefully he's back by the end of the year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lots of Jobbers today. Kind of reminds me of a mix of WCW Saturday Night and Thunder tonight lol.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Send your get well wishes to MJF at [email protected]!

(just kidding)


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Brodie Lee ain't it fam


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

AEW_19 said:


> I'm assuming that was Preston Vance.


It said his name in the news article


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Why on Earth have they had three jobber matches? fuck me they don’t help themselves.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho is wearing thin on me on commentary lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

That Brodie Lee promo seemed off. He isn't charismatic enough to be a cult leader


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Lots of Jobbers today. Kind of reminds me of a mix of WCW Saturday Night and Thunder tonight lol.


Funny they just mentioned WCW Saturday Night too.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Squash number 2.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Brodie Lee Vs Marko Stunt is coming...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> That Brodie Lee promo seemed off. He isn't charismatic enough to be a cult leader


Well somebody had to get tasked with saving The Dark Order


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow vs Archer Vs Brody vs Luchasaurus (Book it AEW)


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Well somebody had to get tasked with saving The Dark Order


Was he the 4th or 5th choice?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Wardlow vs Archer Vs Brody vs Luchasaurus (Book it AEW)


Monsters ball


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Brodie Lee Vs Marko Stunt is coming...


Would be a good way to set up a match with Luchasaurus to have Brodie Lee bullying Marko.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dustin vs KIP is kind of a Dark match isn't it? lol


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> It said his name in the news article


Welp...I need glasses 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Monsters ball


Yes please!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Was he the 4th or 5th choice?


Who knows, but unfortunately for him he was picked lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Brodie Lee Vs Marko Stunt is coming...


So dumb. I am amazed Marko can even see over the barricade.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Why on Earth have they had three jobber matches? fuck me they don’t help themselves.


Actually squash matches most of the times do good in ratings.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why wouldn't Marko Stunt back down from Brodie Lee? Why is AEW even building to this match?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why wouldn't Marko Stunt back down from Brodie Lee? Why is AEW even building to this match?


If the smallest, weakest guy in the business does not find you intimidating it says a lot. They really seem to want their own characters to fail.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why wouldn't Marko Stunt back down from Brodie Lee? Why is AEW even building to this match?


Brodie needs to murder him and then AEW need to cut him loose. He's lived his dream and his time has come


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Brodie And Wardlow looking dominant like they should. Hopefully this isn't teasing a Brodie/Stunt match, if that's the direction they're going in then that simply needs to be a 30 second squash.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why wouldn't Marko Stunt back down from Brodie Lee? Why is AEW even building to this match?


ever heard of little man syndrome. You see it all the times in pubs little blokes having a pop at bigger blokes.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Actually squash matches most of the times do good in ratings.


People have been institutionalised, buddy.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

"AEW Galaxy"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And my dream of not seeing Chuck Taylor without a shirt for a week fails yet again.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> ever heard of little man syndrome. You see it all the times in pubs little blokes having a pop at bigger blokes.


It worked for a Jamie Noble but Marko Stunt looks dumb for not just getting in his mums car and driving to the other side of the country.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> It worked for a Jamie Noble but Marko Stunt looks dumb for not just getting in his mums car and driving to the other side of the country.


There are small men and then there is Marko. His feet could not reach the pedals.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Marko Vs Brodie? Fuck sake...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is this supposed badass sitting next to stuffed animals?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

These aren't funny


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> There is small men and then there is Marko. His feet could not reach the pedals.


I'm just imagining his brother at the pedals


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jericho.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who let Vince write a segment?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Why is this supposed badass sitting next to stuffed animals?


Ortiz is a weirdo. He's not a badass at all and he's holding Santana back by not being serious


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho is naturally funny, Jericho overacting badly on purpose isn't funny tho


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why must everything be a joke in this company?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Why is this supposed badass sitting next to stuffed animals?


That's the joke


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Quite incredible how many grown men take wrestling so seriously.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hopefully they change his ring name from Preston Vance.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF said:


> Quite incredible how many grown men take wrestling so seriously.


We're all on a wrestling forum, we all take wrestling seriously. You're just upset folk didn't find that funny lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MJF said:


> Quite incredible how many grown men take wrestling so seriously.


It's not even about taking it serious it'd just be nice to not have a "NOW YOU LAUGH" segment shoved down my throat every 15 minutes.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This has been a pretty good show, but Sabian/Dustin shouldn't be main eventing any Dynamite. Credit to them for trying to build this match into a big deal though. Dustin will obviously win here.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF said:


> Quite incredible how many grown men take wrestling so seriously.


Comedy is fine. Stupid is stupid. A lot of us hate stupid.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> We're all on a wrestling forum, we all take wrestling seriously. You're just upset folk didn't find that funny lol


Do we?

I don't think I've taken wresting seriously since I was about 10.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MJF said:


> Quite incredible how many grown men take wrestling so seriously.


How dare we? This and saying it's fake should be bannable offenses on here


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Never knew Kip was 6'5 🤔😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

....I thought it was funny. I also think Santana clearly won the flim-flam contest.

I now need AEW and Kip Sabian to prove me wrong when I say Sabian doesn't belong in the main event.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dustin vs Kip should have been the match before the main event of Darby vs Guevara. Oh well. Dustin wins and loses vs Archer i'm sure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Penelope is hot as hell


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Flipping through both NXT and AEW I’ve enjoyed most of the vignettes I’ve seen. That’s what you should do in times like this when you can’t rely as much on in ring action.

I appreciate what AEW is trying to do with hyping this......but it’s Kip Sabian. There’s only so much I’m going to buy into this.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cool hype package but why didn't Dustin mention anything at all about him putting his career on the line?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF said:


> Do we?


People who aren't serious about wrestling don't discuss it on forums lol


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Damn, I miss crowds.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> People who aren't serious about wrestling don't discuss it on forums lol


Is that the rules?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF said:


> Is that the rules?


It's common sense yes lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Have we not all learned that MJF (The poster not the guy) will defend ANYTHING AEW does?

Omega could pull his pants down and take a shit on the AEW logo in the middle of the ring and he'd put it over.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It's common sense yes lol


Not sure that's right.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF said:


> Not sure that's right.


You wouldn't be upset about the criticism, if you didn't take it serious


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I miss fans also


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hopefully we get a brawl between Brandi and penelope.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Have we not all learned that MJF (The poster not the guy) will defend ANYTHING AEW does?
> 
> Omega could pull his pants down and take a shit on the AEW logo in the middle of the ring and he'd put it over.


And it would take 20 minutes for him to do it too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> He shouldn't have to talk much at all. I have an idea for a "Final Boss" Kenny Omega where he basically sits at a desk in a dark room telling people they have to earn the right to have five star matches and the only way they can earn that right is if they fight his minions. Nakazawa needs a complete overhaul, put him in a suit and have him and a few other Japanese wrestlers fight Kenny's battles and when they are defeated they get a shot at Kenny. He should have led the Dark Order but he should create his own group called The Akuma Elite or something


Not gonna lie this all sounds awesome


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You wouldn't be upset about the criticism, if you didn't take it serious


Why would I be upset? I'm not the one taking a wrestling show seriously?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF said:


> Why would I be upset? I'm not the one taking a wrestling show seriously?


It would be nice if a wrestling show at least took itself seriously.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF said:


> Why would I be upset? I'm not the one taking a wrestling show seriously?


You are upset, which is why you were crying about people not digging the Inner Circle segment


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MJF said:


> Why would I be upset? I'm not the one taking a wrestling show seriously?


Don't worry, more episodes like this and the rest of us won't be taking AEW seriously either


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You are upset, which is why you were crying about people not digging the Inner Circle segment


I didnt even see the Inner Circle segment. I turned off after Wardlows match. 

Nothing else on the show coming up interested me. 

So why would I be upset?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF said:


> I didnt even see the Inner Circle segment. I turned off after Wardlows match.
> 
> Nothing else on the show coming up interested me.
> 
> So why would I be upset?


So you are here talking about a show you are no longer watching?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> So you are here talking about a show you are no longer watching?


I'm talking about people taking wrestling seriously.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF said:


> I didnt even see the Inner Circle segment. I turned off after Wardlows match.
> 
> Nothing else on the show coming up interested me.
> 
> So why would I be upset?


So according to you, you don't take the show serious, you just follow the live thread when you don't watch [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thread ruined


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> You wouldn't be upset about the criticism, if you didn't take it serious


"Hey potential new fan, check out AEW, they realize it's wrestling and that wrestling is supposed to be stupid so you don't have to give a shit because neither do they." Oh right, the casual fans won't watch anymore, so there would be no point in trying to get them interested, silly me.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> So according to you, you don't take the show serious, you just follow the live thread when you don't watch


I got a few likes on many of my posts and it brought me back to this thread. 

And here you are. Still serious.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF said:


> I'm talking about people taking wrestling seriously.


Do you watch anything else that should not be taken seriously? If a drama TV show you liked just randomly brought back a character who had died with no explanation, would fans be right to criticize that show or not taking itself seriously? Wrestling outcomes are predetermined, but it needs believable characters who take themselves seriously, not a bunch of clowns just having fun.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

This thread is more interesting than the main event. Sigh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> "Hey potential new fan, check out AEW, they realize it's wrestling and that wrestling is supposed to be stupid so you don't have to give a shit because neither do they." Oh right, the casual fans won't watch anymore, so there would be no point in trying to get them interested, silly me.


Hell I don't even care how they want to present their product, most of it I enjoy. It's just silly for anybody with a wrestling forum account to pretend they aren't serious about wrestling. We may be serious about different shit, but we're all serious about it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> "Hey potential new fan, check out AEW, they realize it's wrestling and that wrestling is supposed to be stupid so you don't have to give a shit because neither do they." Oh right, the casual fans won't watch anymore, so there would be no point in trying to get them interested, silly me.


What does a casual fan want? 

Must admit. These wrestling companies that are losing viewers should really start listening to the experts.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF said:


> I got a few likes on many of my posts and it brought me back to this thread.
> 
> And here you are. Still serious.


So you take your likes about your wrestling opinions serious [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Penelope's ass is the best part of this match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If Sabian and Havok end up a tag team, they could wrestle The Natural Nightmares...


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

MJF said:


> *What does a casual fan want?*
> 
> Must admit. These wrestling companies that are losing viewers should really start listening to the experts.


Something they can watch and care about.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thoughts so far on this main event?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why is Aubrey interjecting here lol.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> Something they can watch and care about.


What they hell are they supposed to do at this current time in the world. 

its going to be filler matches for a while since they cant really move storylines


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kip Sabian, Austin Gunn, Big Swole, Private Party, Joey Janella, Jungle Boy and a few others could all use some time in some sort of development program before being shown on TV. They aren't really polished enough to be shown on televsion


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

[QUOTE


RapShepard said:


> So you take your likes about your wrestling opinions serious [emoji23][emoji23]


Yeah. _Exactly_ what I said.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Decent episode


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Dustin's career continuing is the perfect shit ending to a shit episode. 

When will this guy finally retire?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Oracle said:


> What they hell are they supposed to do at this current time in the world.
> 
> its going to be filler matches for a while since they cant really move storylines


I'm not talking about the show, I'm talking about the whole "you're an idiot for even caring about this show" mentality.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cody vs Dustin rematch would be great for the finals, but Archer needs to win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Thoughts so far on this main event?


It was a match lol. Dustin needing the ref to pull Kip fucking Sabian off of him is a stupid decision. Archer destroying him will look less impressive next week.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

They’re doing their best I suppose but they really are lacking in numbers here. I’m not sure what the solution is but it’s concerning, viewers Will keep dropping off, if they had their stars in an empty arena they’d still drop off a bit but right now we are basically watching dark in an empty arena. I feel for them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oracle said:


> What they hell are they supposed to do at this current time in the world.
> 
> its going to be filler matches for a while since they cant really move storylines


Bull shit they can move storylines, they just aren't.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF said:


> Yeah. _Exactly_ what I said.


I know what you said Mr. Takes Wrestling Seriously


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I know what you said Mr. Takes Wrestling Seriously


100%


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was a golden show.

best they’ve had since the 1st empty arena.

can’t wait to now read all the negative comments


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Next week already looks better than today to be honest. Dustin vs Kip (Mainly due to KIP) was not a match worth putting as your main event.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Bull shit they can move storylines, they just aren't.


They could have more guys doing promos from home like they did with MJF and Matt Hardy this week and Jake most of the weeks. If they are really going forward with Double or Nothing they can build feuds this way.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

AEWMoxley said:


> Dustin's career continuing is the perfect shit ending to a shit episode.
> 
> When will this guy finally retire?


He can still go for someone of his age. If he's thinking if calling it a day I'd have someone like MJF end his career.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Watching live this week, which means ADS!

Cody is so bitter. I hope he can move on from his past soon
Fuck Darby Allin
Match was fine. Liked Darby's pin. Has Sammy beaten Darby in AEW? Feel like he's starting to get buried
Matt Hardy is honestly so lame
Too many ads
Jobbers getting an entrance. Needing to fill time
Fucking hell, let Kenny look strong for fucks sake.
Alan Eagles with a 2 count on Kenny Omega hahahahahahahahahaha
That went way too long. Far out, Kenny. Take yourself seriously
Ahh a sob story. Not the right direction to go with Scorpio Sky
Random BTE highlights. They definitely should be using BTE on TV but for those who don't watch on Youtube, why are Matt and Nick fighting each other?
OC VS Havoc is such a filler match. I'm not an OC hater but this match simply doesn't matter
Penelope is hot
Shouldn't Kip be focusing on something else tonight? Seems weird to risk anything before his biggest match ever
I don't get why it took so many weeks to get MJF back on TV. The guy is money
Wardlow has a lot of potential
I don't think Harper is charismatic enough to be a cult leader. Just seemed off this week
If Harper doesn't destroy Marko Stunt so he never returns, this whole thing is a waste
Marko Stunt not backing down. So he's an idiot?
Trent is being held back by these guys. Weirdly, every wrestler is being held back by something on this show
Ooh Jericho doing something that sucks. That was difficult for me to say
Dustin Rhodes and Kip Sabian getting 15 minutes in the Main Event of AEW Dynamite. This company man..
Kip Sabian is super bad at wrestling
Wow, Redust didn't lose? Who would have thought
That episode sucked. AEW do such amazing vignettes but everything else is seriously lacking. It's almost like they intentionally hold every single segment back from being the best it could be. Jericho is saving the show on commentary.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The squash matches were gold, more of those. Do more vignettes, just ones that appeal to me lol. Over sappy Babyface vignettes and "look at me badly overacting" vignettes


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Bull shit they can move storylines, they just aren't.


They are absolutely holding every segment back


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> He can still go for someone of his age. If he's thinking if calling it a day I'd have someone like MJF end his career.


He's boring. He's always been boring. It's not like he's some sort of star to the point where they absolutely need him, either.

It's time to call it a day.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Fucking hell, let Kenny look strong for fucks sake.
> Alan Eagles with a 2 count on Kenny Omega hahahahahahahahahaha
> That went way too long. Far out, Kenny. Take yourself seriously


Was there any doubt lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I only caught the second hour and heard that there was a great opening match tonight but jeez I don't think I get this whole AEW thing.

I missed the MJF promo I'll assume it's good, Wardlow looked good, a couple of the videos were produced well, Brodie Lee looked strong in the squash.

However Dustin/Kip was pretty awful and would've been better as a six minute opener, the Brodie Lee promos are still bad with Brodie focusing on Vince liking bigger talents (And did I hear Jericho deliberately slip and say Vince at one point?). Jimmy Havoc Vs Orange Cassidy was stupid.

Allow me to comment on what was the worst part of the show this week though and that's Mr. Marko Stunt. I don't know who books his angles or what on earth is going on but why is this guy unafraid of Brodie Lee and challenging him to fights? Do they not understand that they are burying their talent.

Also, imagine when Vince hears about this. "Hey Vince, remember the guy that said he wasn't used properly here in WWE? He's now in a feud with a guy who is 5'2 120 pounds".


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> They are absolutely holding every segment back


I do get they're in an awkward situation because they were planning on doing War Games (despite it having no real reason to exist). But at this point they just need to move full speed ahead in storylines across the board. They knew who they had should've just gone full steam ahead with some serious stories and less filler shit.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Pretty good show. High points were the Darby/Sammy match and The Hardy and MJF promos.

Main event was alright, not something I'm feeling as a main event though. Brandi and Penelope made this better.

Wardlow and Brodie looking dominant as they should. Brodie needs to squash Stunt in 30 seconds next week.

Omega match was was alright, although I would've preferred a more dominant victory similar to Wardlow/Brodie. I felt this did him no favours.

Havok/Cassidy was the low point of the night for me. Hopefully Havok/Sabian v Best friends is better next week.

Overall a pretty good show, not there best by any stretch but decent enough with what they have to work with.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Also, imagine when Vince hears about this. "Hey Vince, remember the guy that said he wasn't used properly here in WWE? He's now in a feud with a guy who is* 5'2 120 pounds*".


That's very generous.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Was a pretty meh episode. Darby vs Sammy was great, Matt Hardy cut the best promo of his career, Penelope Ford looked hot and that was pretty much it. I missed the MJF promo I gotta check that. A lot of filler on these empty arena shows. I don't think a lot of the talent is even there. Or talent decided not to be there. I know PAC and the Lucha Bros can't be there, but where's Hangman Page?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> That's very generous.


That's his billed weight. Might be the old wrestling carny dealio of adding an inch or two of height and 5-10 pounds...


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

AEWMoxley said:


> He's boring. He's always been boring. It's not like he's some sort of star to the point where they absolutely need him, either.
> 
> It's time to call it a day.


To be fair he had that great match with Cody last year at Double or Nothing, which was considered MOTY by some. He's not a huge star but I think he deserves better than to have his career end by someone like Sabian. 

if he is indeed thinking of calling it a day I'd have MJF end his career for more heat and he could use it to taunt Cody. Either that or have someone like Wardlow or Archer end his career in dominant fashion to help build them up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Was a pretty meh episode. Darby vs Sammy was great, Matt Hardy cut the best promo of his career, Penelope Ford looked hot and that was pretty much it. I missed the MJF promo I gotta check that. A lot of filler on these empty arena shows. I don't think a lot of the talent is even there. Or talent decided not to be there. I know PAC and the Lucha Bros can't be there, but where's Hangman Page?


Hangman is at home

we’re watching 6 weeks of pretaped until the end of the tourney


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Does Kenny even want to be a star? Kind of wonder if there isn’t a little ego at play here, and Kenny choosing to play the good friend and let Cody, The Bucks, etc take him for a ride.

He was ramping up big time before all of this started. The intensity in his matches was up, the wins were stacking up, etc.

Does he not want to be a star, getting taken for a ride by his buddies, or does he (along with Pac) have the sole job of putting together long drawn out matches because the in-ring talent is so far below what is going on elsewhere? Starting to lean toward the latter, because if Kenny or Pac ain’t on Dynamite, the match quality falls off a fucking cliff.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And it sucks that Kenny isn’t going full-bore, all the time. The US audience deserves the chance to see one of about 4-5 guys in the world capable of consistently giving them a match unlike they have ever seen.

Sucks man.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

They have a limited roster for these 6 weeks of taping. However I feel they should be doing better with some of the talent they have. 

Omega for example would've been better staying at home for these tapings rather than teaming with Nakazawa and struggling to beat jobbers. Why not an Omega/Cody match or Omega/Jericho 3. 

We know what he's capable of which is why seeing him like this is frustrating as hell.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MJF said:


> What does a casual fan want?
> 
> Must admit. These wrestling companies that are losing viewers should really start listening to the experts.


Wrestling isn't that hard to present.

What does the casual fan want? Well, as much as you think serious wrestling is a joke the times that wrestling has been most successful is when the majority of the show was serious. Late 80's WWF and WCW was generally pretty serious especially up top, the Attitude Era in the WWF always was serious up the top of the card and when they did do comedy it was at least situations that could actually occur even if they were sometimes over the top. WCW in 1996 when they went with a more realistic approach and everything was taken seriously resulted in great business for them due to the reality of the nWo angle.

They also want athletes that look like athletes. How many guys on the show tonight looked like they had seen the inside of a gym? Brodie Lee, Wardlow, maybe Dustin Rhodes but he's looking old and kind of out of shape now anyway. Darby Allin also looks like a thin weedy man and Sammy isn't exactly a big guy either. On that show Brodie and Wardlow are the only two that really look like serious wrestlers that would get a second look at an airport or in the mall.

Throw in some compelling stories (Something AEW also struggles with) with talent who are charismatic, have star power and are motivated and you have a product that attracts the casual wrestling fan. Indy geeks aren't the way to go if AEW wants to be successful long term.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

.............. they’re doing squash matches because half the roster is home

..... they’re doing competitive matches to eat time

they’re all wrestled 6 weeks worth of matches in 2 days

in real time, Marko was killed by Archer monday and then killed by Brodie tuesday

kenny doing his bit while his main story is on hold

i don’t even....

this board has truly become ridiculous


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .............. they’re doing squash matches because half the roster is home
> 
> ..... they’re doing competitive matches to eat time
> 
> ...


Man even if you want to make excuses I'd say that they could do better with the talent they have. You still have Kenny, Cody, Archer, Dustin, Brodie and a number of other AEW guys/Independent guys to get you through. Why was 51 year old Dustin Rhodes in the main event this week when he's struggling to go in ring anymore? Why did we seemingly have a random retirement stipulation that both men never talked about in their video package? Why is Marko Stunt getting involved in an angle with someone who is at least a foot taller than him? Why is Omega having back and forths with one night TV job guys when he could be having that same back and forth with AEW contracted talent?

The shows are slapped together and a lot of it isn't thought about and it's very clear to see that. They had more than enough guys at these tapings to put together strong shows.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Man even if you want to make excuses I'd say that they could do better with the talent they have. You still have Kenny, Cody, Archer, Dustin, Brodie and a number of other AEW guys/Independent guys to get you through. Why was 51 year old Dustin Rhodes in the main event this week when he's struggling to go in ring anymore? Why did we seemingly have a random retirement stipulation that both men never talked about in their video package? Why is Marko Stunt getting involved in an angle with someone who is at least a foot taller than him? Why is Omega having back and forths with one night TV job guys when he could be having that same back and forth with AEW contracted talent?
> 
> The shows are slapped together and a lot of it isn't thought about and it's very clear to see that. They had more than enough guys at these tapings to put together strong shows.


Yep. They clearly haven’t tried to put together anything substantial and just giving you a bare minimum show, keeping their better talent away from each other until the crowds come back.

What this really does is highlight the lack of depth at the lower end of the spectrum.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .............. they’re doing squash matches because half the roster is home
> 
> ..... they’re doing competitive matches to eat time
> 
> ...


Kenny shouldn't be having competitive matches against jobbers that we'll never see again after these taping are finished, it just makes no sense. 

Cody, Jericho, Sammy, Darby, Archer, Wardlow, Brodie were all at the tapings, why not instead of having them in squash matches against Jobbers have them face off against each other instead. Outside the TNT tournament that's all we're really seeing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Man even if you want to make excuses I'd say that they could do better with the talent they have. You still have Kenny, Cody, Archer, Dustin, Brodie and a number of other AEW guys/Independent guys to get you through. Why was 51 year old Dustin Rhodes in the main event this week when he's struggling to go in ring anymore? Why did we seemingly have a random retirement stipulation that both men never talked about in their video package? Why is Marko Stunt getting involved in an angle with someone who is at least a foot taller than him? Why is Omega having back and forths with one night TV job guys when he could be having that same back and forth with AEW contracted talent?
> 
> The shows are slapped together and a lot of it isn't thought about and it's very clear to see that. They had more than enough guys at these tapings to put together strong shows.


hey, you flip 6 weeks worth of burgers in 2 days at your job tomorrow and tell me how it goes


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> Kenny shouldn't be having competitive matches against jobbers that we'll never see again after these taping are finished, it just makes no sense.
> 
> Cody, Jericho, Sammy, Darby, Archer, Wardlow, Brodie were all at the tapings, why not instead of having them in squash matches against Jobbers have them face off against each other instead. Outside the TNT tournament that's all we're really seeing.


you’ve seen that jobber for months now - he’s been playing a Dark Order minion since the beginning of AEW - just like Vance - so, a guy they will likely use more in future

and it wasn’t competitive / he got a couple of shots in and then Kenny finished him with a v-trigger. He never finishes with a v-trigger

but no..... let’s give away Kenny / Brodie in an empty arena with no story, that’s the answer 

fuuuucking hell


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Tony is really hyping up next week's episode. Best wrestling TV episode anyone has done in months apparently.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’ve seen that jobber for months now - he’s been playing a Dark Order minion since the beginning of AEW - just like Vance - so, a guy they will likely use more in future
> 
> and it wasn’t competitive / he got a couple of shots in and then Kenny finished him with a v-trigger. He never finishes with a v-trigger
> 
> ...


He's a jobber and should never have had as much offence as he did.

Omega/Cody could've easily been done, just have them put on a show in a 15-20 min match and then after both are hurt have Archer come out and beat them both down, which...

1. Progresses his feud with Cody

2. Plants seeds for a potential Archer/Omega feud in the future.

3. We could revisit Omega/Cody as well since we get no decisive winner.

Then you can have Omega/Jericho the week after. Have Sammy cost Omega the match to further the elite/IC feud. Then the week after, or 2 weeks later do a tag with Cody/Omega v Sammy/Jericho.

You see that's how you build up feuds and continue story development.

That's just a random example off the top of my head how Omega should've been booked over these tapings.

Like I said that would've made Omega look like a star, continue his momentum and continue storyline and feuds. Instead what we get is meaningless matches with Jobbers that are competitive with Kenny and tagging with Fucking Nakazawa. If that's what you'd rather see then all power to you but my expectations are higher and more importantly Omega's expectations of himself should be higher.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That was a golden show.
> 
> best they’ve had since the 1st empty arena.
> 
> can’t wait to now read all the negative comments



Well without looking at the username that had to be you or imthegame19.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .............. they’re doing squash matches because half the roster is home
> 
> ..... they’re doing competitive matches to eat time
> 
> ...



Thats horseshit. The Omega match was horseshit. Cut 5 minutes off it, Omega kills him, grabs the mic, says even though my partner isnt here were still the best tag team in the damn world, Jericho, you still suck, and when the time is right, The Elite are still gonna spill your blood and guts everywhere. 

Simple shit. But no, lets have a 10 minute match and let the guy kick from a V Trigger. Miss me with that crap.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> He's a jobber and should never have had as much offence as he did.
> 
> Omega/Cody could've easily been done, just have them put on a show in a 15-20 min match and then after both are hurt have Archer come out and beat them both down, which...
> 
> ...


Omega...... v.....Cody......? While Cody is in a tournament, Kenny is tag champ and they are on the same side in the Elite - but then also a non-finish with a run-in by Archer...... who is also in the same tournament / and therefore has no reason to do a run-in on Cody - they’ll meet up later.

..... right

you don’t want to watch a show, you want to write one

fact is, Kenny is in the tag match ‘story’ with Hangman - and there is no way to progress it right now / so, he gets midcard duty.

just like he had plenty of times in NJPW. Like all the top stars sometime has

it’ll come around again


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> Tony is really hyping up next week's episode. Best wrestling TV episode anyone has done in months apparently.
> 
> View attachment 85387


Tony also said that the Moxley Vs Hager Empty Arena Match was the best one ever.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Tony also said that the Moxley Vs Hager Empty Arena Match was the best one ever.












Well played, @Chip Chipperson!!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

These excuses are embarrassing. They've got a good group of wrestlers there and should be doing more with those at home. There are better options than the bare minimum they're giving us.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Omega...... v.....Cody......? While Cody is in a tournament, Kenny is tag champ and they are on the same side in the Elite - but then also a non-finish with a run-in by Archer...... who is also in the same tournament / and therefore has no reason to do a run-in on Cody - they’ll meet up later.
> 
> ..... right
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with having Omega/Cody. They can just present it as them wanting to put on a great match just to entertain the fans while there's a pandemic going on. 

Cody is in the tournament but last match he had was 2 weeks ago, nothing stopping him having a match this week, and Archer interfering in the match furthers his story with Cody. 

Omega is part of the Elite and is involved in blood and guts, whenever that is. There's plenty of ways to keep him fresh while Page is out, instead of shoving him in matches with jobbers and tagging with Nakazawa which does absolutely nothing to build up any momentum that he gained at the start of the year.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Tony also said that the Moxley Vs Hager Empty Arena Match was the best one ever.


Yeah I'm taking that tweet with a pinch of salt. I'm not expecting next week's show to be the best wrestling show in months. I hope he's right but my expectations isn't exactly high with Brodie/Stunt announced. That said I didn't have much expectations about tonight's show and I thought that was pretty decent overall so we'll see.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> There's nothing wrong with having Omega/Cody. They can just present it as them wanting to put on a great match just to entertain the fans while there's a pandemic going on.
> 
> Cody is in the tournament but last match he had was 2 weeks ago, nothing stopping him having a match this week, and Archer interfering in the match furthers his story with Cody.
> 
> Omega is part of the Elite and is involved in blood and guts, whenever that is. There's plenty of ways to keep him fresh while Page is out, instead of shoving him in matches with jobbers and tagging with Nakazawa which does absolutely nothing to build up any momentum that he gained at the start of the year.


the only thing stopping Cody from having a match this week, is that he had a match last week - which was actually the same day of this taping

so on one day he has to have a match with Spears, then with Omega

and Omega already had two matches in 1 day / the tag and now the jobber match - and likely next week too / so likely 3 matches in 1 day

mate - they taped 6 weeks in a day or two - multiple matches for each wrestler.

you don‘t haphazardly throw away Cody / Omega for 15min in the middle of all that

good way to get yourself injured + waste future money

be prepared to be disappointed in Kenny’s matches for 3 more weeks / hopefully when they tape again they can give you more of what you want


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hey, you flip 6 weeks worth of burgers in 2 days at your job tomorrow and tell me how it goes


I could flip three weeks worth and then talk about flipping burgers for the other 3. I wouldn't ask someone to help me flip burgers and be cool with them throwing their underwear at my face whilst doing so. I wouldn't make someone a slider if they ordered a burger (Marko Stunt). I wouldn't hype up a spicy burger and put sweet chilli sauce on it (Hager VS Moxley). I wouldn't leave one of our best burgers off the menu (Hangman). I certainly wouldn't be shitting on McDonalds every opportunity I had. I wouldn't have my best burger 17th on the menu making the other burgers look better when they clearly aren't (Omega).


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the only thing stopping Cody from having a match this week, is that he had a match last week - which was actually the same day of this taping
> 
> so on one day he has to have a match with Spears, then with Omega
> 
> ...


Could just wrestle 2 ten minute matches instead of 1 twenty minute match. They don't need to be in the ring as much as they have been. They should be using this opportunity to tweak gimmicks and see what some people could do. For example, Kenny should have spent five minutes in the ring on tonight's episode. He could have been slow and methodical to save energy and play into his random heel-like persona that he decided to use tonight. He didn't have to wrestle that shitty tag match at all. 

The fact that you can't just say "yeah, they could do better" is weird, man.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the only thing stopping Cody from having a match this week, is that he had a match last week - which was actually the same day of this taping
> 
> so on one day he has to have a match with Spears, then with Omega
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm well aware all of this has been taped over 2 days.

Let's see.

Cody/Spears - what was that, 20 mins about

Cody/Omega - 20 mins

Cody/Omega v Jericho/Sammy - 15-20 mins so 7-10 mins in ring time.

Cody/Darby - 20 mins

So that's 40 mins on night one broken into 2 20 min matches and about 30 mins on night 2. That's very doable.

Then for Omega..

Omega/Cody 20 mins

Omega/Jericho 3 20 mins

Omega/Cody v Jericho/Sammy 15-20 mins

So on night 1 Omega/Cody in a 20 min match and night 2 about 30 mins split into 2 matches, so 50 mins overall over 2 nights, again for a guy that went 60 mins with Okada this is very doable and he's not wrestling again after for at least 6 weeks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> I could flip three weeks worth and then talk about flipping burgers for the other 3. I wouldn't ask someone to help me flip burgers and be cool with them throwing their underwear at my face whilst doing so. I wouldn't make someone a slider if they ordered a burger (Marko Stunt). I wouldn't hype up a spicy burger and put sweet chilli sauce on it (Hager VS Moxley). I wouldn't leave one of our best burgers off the menu (Hangman). I certainly wouldn't be shitting on McDonalds every opportunity I had. *I wouldn't have my best burger 17th on the menu making the other burgers look better when they clearly aren't (Omega).*


Soooo...you’re starting to see it, eh? Lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Soooo...you’re starting to see it, eh? Lol


Never denied he was a good wrestler. I watched his NJPW stuff and enjoyed it for the most part. I think Okada carried a lot of the matches and Kenny forgot to sell a lot but he's good in the ring. Unfortunately he is terrible outside of it. My gripe has always been how he carries himself outside of the ring. His poses, his dumb faces when cutting promos, the content of his promos, he doesn't dress the part. 

Put the man in a suit, have him say very little and tell him that if he can't take himself seriously and earn the company some money he can fuck off back to Japan.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

I love AEW but after getting his ass squashed by murderhawk a few weeks ago you would think Marco would realize he doesn't have a hope in hell against Brody. I love a good squash match but this is just getting ridiculous. He would be a hell of a lot more believable if he dressed up like a leprechaun selling Lucky Charms during the commercial breaks than trying to be a wrestler. My dream is to win the lottery but not all dreams come true. He's making AEW look worse everytime they acknowledge him by giving him screen time. Tony please do us a favor and get rid of him. Cornette's podcast was dead on regarding Marco. If you haven't heard it check it out.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ok just watched this weeks episode. Now that they added mpre out side footage all over the place it got me interested. I dont care for the empty arena matches and im sure you mostly feel the same. They could continue drama for a few months with these all over the place videos of wrestlers in various ways. It was entertaining. Its what we got for now


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> Tony is really hyping up next week's episode. Best wrestling TV episode anyone has done in months apparently.
> 
> View attachment 85387


Promoters going to promote, but after the hyping on that Mox vs Hager match lol. Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Great match between Sammy and Darby. Bright future for those two.

Matt's promo was interesting.

I liked that they highlighted the skills and signature moves of Kenny. I could have done with 1 V trigger ftw, but this was a good showcase for Omega.

Good showcase for Wardlow and Brodie. 

I like the video package/promos they're doing before matches, they give you more of a reason to tune in by showing up more the characters, and it's a good way to have "less time" for the ring now stuff depending on their taping, they can stall more but by developing characters.

Kip/Dustin was alright as well, Dustin wasn't gona retire clearly but it doesn't seem far-fetched that'd he consider retiring if he loses round 1 to Kip.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Darby/Sammy was great, so much talent. 

Hardy's promo was awesome.

Wardlow is a one impressive fella. When things come back to normal I would love to see him in the same ring with Luchasaurus.

Preston Vance had solid showing on Dark. He's going to be more significant than Reynolds and Silver, that's for sure.

Good show! Next week should be lit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> Yeah, I'm well aware all of this has been taped over 2 days.
> 
> Let's see.
> 
> ...


1. You’re forgetting that you are also most likely getting Cody v Archer in there, as the final was also taped - and while Omega might he able to do all these matches, Cody sure as shit isn’t

and 2. It is a bad idea to give away a money match like this out of nowhere


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 1. You’re forgetting that you are also most likely getting Cody v Archer in there, as the final was also taped - and while Omega might he able to do all these matches, Cody sure as shit isn’t
> 
> and 2. It is a bad idea to give away a money match like this out of nowhere


1. For the past 5-6 years TNA has done things in a similar way. At one stage they were producing 3 months of TV in 3 days just to cut down on costs which meant guys would work sometimes 2-3 times in a night. They definitely could've done better with the talent they have available than the likes of Brodie Lee Vs Marko Stunt and Omega having competitive matches with indy guys.

2. It is indeed a bad idea to give away a match like that out of nowhere but AEW literally does this type of thing all the time. A Dustin Rhodes retirement match was on this very week with absolutely zero build and was randomly announced on the internet for reasons. We've seen a heap of big matches on TV with no build.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 1. For the past 5-6 years TNA has done things in a similar way. At one stage they were producing 3 months of TV in 3 days just to cut down on costs which meant guys would work sometimes 2-3 times in a night. They definitely could've done better with the talent they have available than the likes of Brodie Lee Vs Marko Stunt and Omega having competitive matches with indy guys.
> 
> 2. It is indeed a bad idea to give away a match like that out of nowhere but AEW literally does this type of thing all the time. A Dustin Rhodes retirement match was on this very week with absolutely zero build and was randomly announced on the internet for reasons. We've seen a heap of big matches on TV with no build.


clearly when Dustin filmed the match and vignettes the retirement angle wasn’t part of it.

they clearly just wanted to give it some interest so added it, dubbed in some commentary from Jericho and shiavone talking about it.

im not saying it worked but I feel for them, they filmed six weeks worth of shows, probably thought nxt would be doing the same but the wwe got their corrupt deal to go live so they are competing with a live show which is advancing storylines when they didn’t think they would be.

whether you are a supporter of them or not can we at least just cut them some slack for the situation they are in?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Darby and Sammy had a really good match together. That could be a rivalry they continue to build into the future as both men evolve. I hope it is.

And as I said before, I thought most of the vignettes were very effective.

Only things I didn't care for was Kenny's match being longer than 2-3 minutes and Dustin vs. Sabian main eventing over Allin vs. Sammy. If you have the option between those 2, it's obvious which should main event.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Tony just chats shit every time he's praising the product. It's like he's on autopilot and thinks people will just get brainwashed into think the same if he says it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Swan-San said:


> Tony just chats shit every time he's praising the product. It's like he's on autopilot and thinks people will just get brainwashed into think the same if he says it.


Do you expect him to say “well the product we are putting out is pretty mediocre but I hope you still watch”

you dumb?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Swan-San said:


> Tony just chats shit every time he's praising the product. It's like he's on autopilot and thinks people will just get brainwashed into think the same if he says it.


Dude its filler how many people on here cant grasp the concept of filler if you dont like it dont watch just like i havent been


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Decent show. Inner Circle are clearly carrying it at the moment. Jimmy Havoc fucking sucks though. I never thought I'd skip a Orange Cassidy match, but here we are.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Jericho sounded like he woke up on the wrong side of his bed before that show. His heel character seemed even more grumpy or cranky than usual. I loved it though. Before last night it felt like he broke character too much while on commentary.

Allin vs. Sammy was fun to watch like I was anticipating.

The show was alright. I get that Dynamite has to be filler a lot of the time right now.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Oracle said:


> Dude its filler how many people on here cant grasp the concept of filler if you dont like it dont watch just like i havent been


Filler shouldn't be on your televised product. Filler is for house shows or B-Shows.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Great episode.
+Starts out with a great video of Cody hyping up the guys in the tournament. Really well done.
+Sammy and Darby killed it like I knew they would and almost killed each other. Match of the night and they should have main evented.
+The Matt Hardy promo was awesome. Broken Matt can border on cringe at times so the fact he isn't always in character is a welcome change.
+Kenny vs Angels - man I did enjoy that match but he let that guy get too much offense in. Even Jericho mentioned it a few times.
+I did enjoy the OC v Havoc match and I was very surprised that Orange got the win. Plus I loved that tie up for the pin. However the Havoc/Kip/Penelope team is very strange.
+So you're telling me that Wardlow has been there the whole time and is just now getting a match? Either way it was a fantastic squash match. The F10 looks painful asf.
+Dark Order vignette was good as they always are. I am a bit disappointed that Preston Vance is the one joining. I had hoped he would end up being Spears' eventual tag partner. (yes I know he already did once even though I don't remember actually seeing that match.)
+Brodie Lee squash was good. That's it. Hopefully his match with Marco will be as good as Archers was.
+The Bubbly Bunch was pretty funny. My wife put down he Switch and watched it too. She loves Jericho and wants to punch Sammy in the face.
+The main event was a good match however it wasn't main event worthy. There was no heat going into the match, it was just a random tournament pairing. They tried to get a story going with Dustin threating retirement but it didn't work. Dustin won as he should have and I feel like the match with Archer will be bloody.

Overall one of the best empty arena shows they've done. Unfortunately they seem to be hit and miss, great one week and mediocre the next. Hopefully Tony's hype isn't like the hype about the Mox/Hager match that didn't live up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The idea of holding any of these empty arena shows (WWE or AEW) to the same standard as a regular weekly event is asinine. 

When I hear people say "These shows suck!". Well...yeah, when you don't have a crowd, the wrestling experience is incomplete. Someone told me that Wrestlemania 36 is the "Worst Wrestlemania ever" and I almost feel like the show doesn't count. Its a wash to me and its the show we got during this very annoying time. 

And I get into a fit of giggles when I read reviews of these shows and they actually have star ratings for the matches. I mean, I'm not a star ratings guy anyway, but trying to actually rate matches that are missing a key component to make wrestling work is just silly.

NXT, Dynamite, Raw, Smackdown...I kind of feel the same way about all of them across the board. It isn't ideal and I miss having a crowd, but these are the shows we have for now, and they are all doing the best they can all things considered. 

Its not worth getting upset at the companies at this point. It is what it is.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

TripleG said:


> The idea of holding any of these empty arena shows (WWE or AEW) to the same standard as a regular weekly event is asinine.
> 
> When I hear people say "These shows suck!". Well...yeah, when you don't have a crowd, the wrestling experience is incomplete. Someone told me that Wrestlemania 36 is the "Worst Wrestlemania ever" and I almost feel like the show doesn't count. Its a wash to me and its the show we got during this very annoying time.
> 
> ...


fully agree,

but I cut aew even more slack for the fact their shows are taped with an extremely limited roster.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Filler shouldn't be on your televised product. Filler is for house shows or B-Shows.


Dont watch then. 

i know its garbage tv hence why i dont tune in


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I must have blinked, why was Matt Hardy normal again? That's the Matt Hardy I would like to see. A real dude. I didn't think he was wholly convincing, a critique I've always had for Matt, but I prefer that to the broken gimmick. 

Decent episode. I think they've been trailing the last 2-3 weeks. I won't watch next week live with how prolonged the episodes feel. We also had two squash matches back to back? Why? space that out. I just saw a squash from Wardlow; I've seen them from the Exalted One; why two? Now I'm being directed to compare Wardlow against Brodie.

Not a single women's promo or match. They seemed to have some momentum with Britt and Shida. Maybe build up the women's champ? Have a face/heel complain Nia hasn't been around all quarantine? I don't think they should be on just because they're women, but it was getting good. They're hurting the momentum. 

This was my favorite Brodie Lee promo for the Dark Order so far. That said, I don't think they've been very good due to Brodie's delivery. I think the original idea of joining the cult while in despair is where this story should be focused. The rich corporate guy.....wasn't telling me anything. But, Brodie breaking it down, talking about the despair and how Dark Order will help, was what we needed. I don't think Brodie is good enough to do it. But, they're trying and Brodie is good enough on the mic as well as being great in the ring to keep it going. 



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> +Dark Order vignette was good as they always are. I am a bit disappointed that Preston Vance is the one joining. I had hoped he would end up being Spears' eventual tag partner. (yes I know he already did once even though I don't remember actually seeing that match.)



How the hell did you know it was that dude just by his chin and arm?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm willing to bet Darby Allin vs Sammy Guevara was put on as the opener to make sure the most eyes seen it and AEW knew the show would probably lose viewers throughout. The Dustin retirement stip was a late stroy add to try and add importance to an snoozer main event match - Kip hasn't been pushed/established enough and there is no storyline animosity between them for the stip and the ending was never in doubt. But given how heatless it would be you can't put that as the show opener an potentially lose folks to NXT for the rest of the night. 

I've never been a Broken Matt character fan, in fact I pretty much hate it. I'd must rather Hardy came in as the unbroken Matt was saw glimpses of in that promo - but I'm a sucker for the last rides of crusty old vet gimmicks/storylines. How they might not be able to beat you every night anymore but on any one night they could still be amongst the best in the world and that makes/keeps them dangerous (ad upper card). 

I don't mind Kenny having a bit longer matches when it's booked like this one. I see it more like he's trying to get ring work in and keep his cardio up so he toys with his opponent in a way, lets them stick around and allows himself to be put in some peril, but when he decides to end it he ends it quickly. Sort of like heavy sparring or a blackbelt rolling with a lesser belt when training in respective combat sports. You can still learn and develop and work on things against lesser opponents.

Orange Cassidy shouldn't wrestle in no-crowd matches - his whole schtick doesn't work without the crowd buy in. That being said this was more to set up Sabian and Havok vs Best Friends, with OC/Ford shenanigans on the outside. Sabian/Havok team isn't out of left field or even really forced off couple pairing as they're flatmates in real life, as has been mentioned by commentary on AEW programming. I think that living arrangement could even be used in vignettes - the dark brooding nutter and then the pretty boy with the hot fiance. Each roomate can try to introduce the other to their lifestyles - It can be done mostly for laughs, as long as they give Havok little pauses and glances that reveal a level of danger still with him. 

I liked the old school esthetic of the weight room promo by the Best Friends as well. I might have had Chuck and Trent in the interview show and then panned out at the end to see OC half-assing (or quarter-assing) some exercise. 

Wardlow needs MJF back. He's just a musclehead otherwise. 

Preston Vance needs a name change - what kind of name is Preston for a tough guy athlete? The name sounds like a guy who's be paired with MJF. I don't believe he was ever a Heisman challenger so that is gimmicked on him. Uno and Grayson need to win the Tag Titles upon their returns to add some heat to Dark Order. Not sure where Silver and Reynolds are with all of this as a secondary tag team of the faction - they did have a vignette on the "Road to..." vid this week so they're still a part, but that could just be because Uno/Grayson are stuck in Canada with the borders closed. 

I'd have Dustin vs Archer go on first next week with Archer decimating Rhodes potentially even with a stretcher job. This could effect Cody's mindset and have him distracted during his match with Allin, which could give Allin grounds to win while giving Cody a cop-out.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

All Elite Wanking said:


> How the hell did you know it was that dude just by his chin and arm?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253134388491157512


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

All Elite Wanking said:


> How the hell did you know it was that dude just by his chin and arm?


The news article on the computer said his name in it.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Do you expect him to say “well the product we are putting out is pretty mediocre but I hope you still watch”
> 
> you dumb?


He said double or nothing was one of the greatest ppvs of all time, he says this or that is the greatest x in x, when it's not, and it's actually average at best. 

You tell me.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Swan-San said:


> He said double or nothing was one of the greatest ppvs of all time, he says this or that is the greatest x in x, when it's not, and it's actually average at best.
> 
> You tell me.


again, you want him to say “well it was an average PPV, but watch anyway” lol

you would be a shit salesman


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Oracle said:


> Dude its filler how many people on here cant grasp the concept of filler if you dont like it dont watch just like i havent been


What are you talking about. I'm commenting on Tony's exhagerration of x is the greatest x in x bs. Filler can still be entertaining anyway and doesn't excuse shitty booking.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I see both sides of the argument.

Optikk is correct in that it's AEW talents jobs to promote. Announcers should be hyping things up, Tony K should be putting things over, Rhodes, Omega, Bucks etc should all be hyping

I do see the other side as well though. It hurts Tony's credibility if he's dishonest too many times. Much like Dixie Carter who used to always promise "Big surprises" but would rarely deliver a true big surprise.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> again, you want him to say “well it was an average PPV, but watch anyway” lol
> 
> you would be a shit salesman


Come on mate stop being ridiculous.

I would hope if I was selling something it wouldn't be average, and if i do hype it as the best thing in x, then people try and find out it's shit, they won't believe me again when what I say is actually near true. You can say something was great without saying it's one of the greatest ppv's of all time. that's hilarious. 

I'm not directing it a only what he said about next week but everything he's hyped in the past makes me roll my eyes at this statement.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Swan-San said:


> Come on mate stop being ridiculous.
> 
> I would hope if I was selling something it wouldn't be average, and if i do hype it as the best thing in x, then people try and find out it's shit, they won't believe me again when what I say is actually near true. You can say something was great without saying it's one of the greatest ppv's of all time. that's hilarious.
> 
> I'm not directing it a only what he said about next week but everything he's hyped in the past makes me roll my eyes at this statement.


Then roll your eyes. Some people may be more gullible than you. the statement in that case, was not meant for you.

Nitpicking at its extreme, I swear.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> Do you expect him to say “well the product we are putting out is pretty mediocre but I hope you still watch”
> 
> you dumb?


Nah, I wouldn't expect him to be honest


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I wasn't a big fan of Sammy Guevera at first but he has grown on me. He has incredible wrestling ability and every week he shows more and more charisma. Darby Allin and Sammy are 2 of AEWs brightest prospects. They will be big stars in the near future.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> again, you want him to say “well it was an average PPV, but watch anyway” lol
> 
> you would be a shit salesman


You know who used to do the same stuff all the time?

Dixie Carter.

How did she do with the wrestling industry?

Some things are just cautionary tales, that's all


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> You know who used to do the same stuff all the time?
> 
> Dixie Carter.
> 
> ...


dixie carter got TNA quite far, until she got scammed by Bischoff, Hogan and Russo


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Swan-San said:


> He said double or nothing was one of the greatest ppvs of all time, he says this or that is the greatest x in x, when it's not, and it's actually average at best.
> 
> You tell me.


I think double or nothing was definately one of the best of the modern era.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253134388491157512


Not to quote myself, but that Number 10 photo of Vance there hasn't aired yet, so he'll be part of an upcoming show. Maybe Brodie subs in No.10 in his place against Marko as early as next week.

Also given that both Cody vs Allin and Dustin vs Archer are airing next week, I wonder of they're scuttling the rest of the tapings they have left in the can and are going to tape new footage sometime next week. With Florida and Georgia "re-opening" to the level they could tape again and with AEW still intent on DoN II on the 23rd - the new set of tapings would be three shows before DoN II. This would allow them to get in talent who have been locked down in NY and California and freshen up their roster a bit and set up more feuds/matches for DoN II.

I don't think they'll tape live every week. Tape three weeks worth. And then tape DoN II and next set over May 23rd 24th, 25th. I could see them taping once a month going forward.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

The finals of the TNT tournament seems obvious now. Archer will decimate Goldust. Cody will beat Darby and we'll have Cody getting revenge for Goldust. I don't know who will win.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 1. You’re forgetting that you are also most likely getting Cody v Archer in there, as the final was also taped - and while Omega might he able to do all these matches, Cody sure as shit isn’t
> 
> and 2. It is a bad idea to give away a money match like this out of nowhere


The money matches in AEW are. 

Mox/MJF
Omega/Page
Mox/Omega 2.

Possibly Mox/Cody as well. 

These are the money matches that should be saved for a big PPV. 

Cody/Omega 
Omega/Jericho 3
Cody/Jericho 
Omega/Brodie 

All of these matches could've been put on Dynamite. I remember watching the Attitude era where we got Austin v The Rock and Austin v Taker on Raw and WCW gave away Hogan v Goldberg on Nitro. So there's absolutely no reason why we can't get Omega/Jericho 3 and Omega/Cody on Dynamite and if booked right you could also revisit these matches in the future anyway. 

Is the final of the tournament definitely been taped?? That's the first I've heard about that. I thought they would've done Cody/Archer at Double or Nothing.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm hoping Darby beats Cody honestly. It'd be more interesting.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm thinking it will be Cody/Archer in the finals, but we shall see.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Finally got to watch Dynamite. MAN. Wardlow is a goddamn BEAST. He launched that man into space with that release suplex


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> The money matches in AEW are.
> 
> Mox/MJF
> Omega/Page
> ...


definitely been taped

all done


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TNT Title Finals will be at DoN II from what Tony Khan said when he announced the title.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I still can't take the TNT title seriously lol. Pure filler crap that I just don't see the logic in wrestlers being invested in


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> I still can't take the TNT title seriously lol. Pure filler crap that I just don't see the logic in wrestlers being invested in


why? no different to IC, USA, TV etc.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> why? no different to IC, USA, TV etc.


I mean, that's my point exactly. Those belts are meaningless


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> I mean, that's my point exactly. Those belts are meaningless


they're only meaningless because that's how they're booked.

i'm hoping that AEW can book that title correctly.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> I mean, that's my point exactly. Those belts are meaningless


I always assumed in kayfabe that a champion made more money. 

Obviously they don't specifically mention this or play on that during the shows. 

The whole point of a mid card title originally was it was a regional title because the world champion wouldnt be around too often. 

But that concept is out the window.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> TNT Title Finals will be at DoN II from what Tony Khan said when he announced the title.


mmmm.... i’m sure i read otherwise

but TBH, that will make more sense i suppose


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MJF said:


> I always assumed in kayfabe that a champion made more money.
> 
> Obviously they don't specifically mention this or play on that during the shows.
> 
> ...


they mention more money for winners and champs on AEW quite often

especially JR


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> they're only meaningless because that's how they're booked.
> 
> i'm hoping that AEW can book that title correctly.


In my opinion, titles have meaning when they are division-locked. Titles are the most interesting when they exist to promote the best wrestler in the world in their division. Without being division-locked titles are just... props.

I would've loved a hoss title for the big mufuckers like Wardlow and Lance Archer and Brodie Lee to prove they are the _Best Wrestler Above 250 Pounds_. I would've loved a hardcore title for guys like Darby Allin, Jimmy Havok and Joey Janela to prove that they are the _Best Wrestler Specializing in Hardcore Combat. _Hell, I'd have even seen the logic in a title specifically for comedy acts like Nakazawa and Orange Cassidy and Marko Stunt.

But this random title doesn't _mean _anything to me. It screams Participation Trophy lol.

I'll give AEW a shot at making this interesting but all in all, I think it just cheapens my viewing experience. I really liked the feeling of the show having only one world champion and EVERYONE gunning to be the best wrestler in the world, climbing and falling, climbing and falling. That atmosphere is gone with this participation trophy.



MJF said:


> I always assumed in kayfabe that a champion made more money.
> 
> Obviously they don't specifically mention this or play on that during the shows.
> 
> ...


See, if they gave me any reason, any reason at all, this would be less laughable. If the "TV Title" was more like a "Fight of the Night Bonus" instead of an actual physical belt, that would be interesting. Even if the TV Champion made more money in kayfabe I'd still be like... why? But yeah, it's just an outdated concept that I felt AEW should do without


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

My beef with the TNT Title is there is no rules separating it from the World Title, so it's the exact same but branded by the television provider of AEW Dynamite. I think that is a strange dynamic. Time limit, no rope breaks on submissions, 10 second count out, strict DQ rules vs ref discretion for World Title matches, defended once a month minimum could have been enough.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe it’ll only get defended on the tv show?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Really enjoyed this weeks - much better than last week


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Alpha vs Omega 3 is absolutely a match you can not give away for free. That’s a story that is, what?, 3 years running. You save that for PPV. Omega vs Cody is one I could see used on Dynamite, right now, but with the right storytelling, maybe even AFTER a Dynamite match, that one can be money, too.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho vs Pineapple Pete is currently the biggest money match LOL


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I've been picking Cody vs. Archer in the Finals ever since the tournament was announced. But I'll be honest, the closer we get to the Finals, the more I think Darby could beat Cody in the semis and go to the Finals. Now, if he makes it there, he's losing to Archer.

But considering Darby and Cody's friction the last time they teamed together and the fact that Cody has already beaten him once, would the beat him again? I'm starting to question that.

I'm still picking Cody to at least get to the Finals, though that I'm growing less confident in that prediction by the day.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

If Darby Allin beats Cody I hope he announces that he will retire if he loses to him beforehand because there's no way he will recover from that. Not good enough for any of the titles, he should just move to a backstage position or go act on Arrow or some terrible DC cosplay show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TD Stinger said:


> I've been picking Cody vs. Archer in the Finals ever since the tournament was announced. But I'll be honest, the closer we get to the Finals, the more I think Darby could beat Cody in the semis and go to the Finals. Now, if he makes it there, he's losing to Archer.
> 
> But considering Darby and Cody's friction the last time they teamed together and the fact that Cody has already beaten him once, would the beat him again? I'm starting to question that.
> 
> I'm still picking Cody to at least get to the Finals, though that I'm growing less confident in that prediction by the day.


they’ve really been pushing Darby pretty hard lately, so I wouldn’t surprised to see him beat Cody.

With the promos that Cody’s been putting out, he could easily go heel. All the ingredients for an impactful heel turn are there (except for the fans in attendance).

now imagine if Darby beats Archer (with Cody attacking Darby after) OR Cody helps Archer beat Darby. What a fucking swerve. A very intense and bitter feud between Darby and Cody would be money. Theyve had tension for the longest time.

And if you want to think long term, heel Cody loses the feud, but bounces back with some quick wins. Then he uses his EVP power to nullify his loss to MJF, goes on to fight Moxley and win the World title around Christmas 2020


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> they’ve really been pushing Darby pretty hard lately, so I wouldn’t surprised to see him beat Cody.
> 
> With the promos that Cody’s been putting out, he could easily go heel. All the ingredients for an impactful heel turn are there (except for the fans in attendance).
> 
> ...


Archer has to win, in my view. 

But heel Cody needs to hurry up and get here.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> they’ve really been pushing Darby pretty hard lately, so I wouldn’t surprised to see him beat Cody.
> 
> With the promos that Cody’s been putting out, he could easily go heel. All the ingredients for an impactful heel turn are there (except for the fans in attendance).
> 
> ...


All of that is either too early or doesn't make any sense. Cody won't turn until there is audience to react to it and him helping Archer makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

MJF said:


> Archer has to win, in my view.
> 
> But heel Cody needs to hurry up and get here.


I’d say Archer is a lock to win the TNT title.
Cody has lost all of his significant matches.

maybe if it ends up being Cody vs Archer, Cody’s loss should result in self-doubt, paranoia and where he pushes everyone away.
Then before a match against Darby, he snaps and attacks Darby. That can still lead to everything that I mentioned.

I just think Cody vs Darby has been building in the background. Something is bound to happen




TheMaskedAvenger said:


> All of that is either too early or doesn't make any sense. Cody won't turn until there is audience to react to it and him helping Archer makes no sense whatsoever.


Helping archer was the wrong way to say it. Instead think of it as him extracting revenge on Darby. You have to also realise that Cody has lost all of the matches which mattered. He can’t fight for the world title. If he loses this, when will he get a chance at another title? His options are limited. Like he said, he HAS to win this. But yeah, without a crowd it would not be as impactful. Otherwise the ingredients for a heel turn are present.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> I’d say Archer is a lock to win the TNT title.
> Cody has lost all of his significant matches.
> 
> maybe if it ends up being Cody vs Archer, Cody’s loss should result in self-doubt, paranoia and where he pushes everyone away.
> ...


Just smug Cody would be great. A heel turn could be him announcing his name as being Cody Rhodes again when he gets the trademark. 

Delusional and asshole Cody will draw nuclear heat I think. Doing push ups when beating jobbers as a show of his power and dominance on live TV.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> My beef with the TNT Title is there is no rules separating it from the World Title, so it's the exact same but branded by the television provider of AEW Dynamite. I think that is a strange dynamic. Time limit, no rope breaks on submissions, 10 second count out, strict DQ rules vs ref discretion for World Title matches, defended once a month minimum could have been enough.


so the same as nearly every midcard titie in existence


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I must have blinked, why was Matt Hardy normal again? That's the Matt Hardy I would like to see. A real dude. I didn't think he was wholly convincing, a critique I've always had for Matt, but I prefer that to the broken gimmick.
> 
> Decent episode. I think they've been trailing the last 2-3 weeks. I won't watch next week live with how prolonged the episodes feel. We also had two squash matches back to back? Why? space that out. I just saw a squash from Wardlow; I've seen them from the Exalted One; why two? Now I'm being directed to compare Wardlow against Brodie.
> 
> ...


Some weird part of the lore allows the vessel Matt Hardy to come through.

I agree that Matt's promo this week was good. It was nice to get the perspective from someone who obviously has known Chris Jericho professionally for a long time. For the most part, they were always on the same shows and stuff.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Hardy promo had more intensity than usual but again much like most of AEW it doesn't make sense.

What is Matt Hardy? Is he the crazy guy who thinks he's 4000 years old, has supernatural powers and uses a drone to communicate or is he hair tied back regular ass Matt Hardy? With an over the top gimmick like that you can't really have it both ways. It makes no sense that in one section of the promo he's off the wall batshit crazy and then he says "Okay, talk to another entity" and it's regular ass Matt Hardy.

It makes no sense. It'd be like if Kane at the peak of his fame in WWE had the burned up Kane gimmick and then sometimes he'd take off his mask and just be a regular dude.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I also didn’t like the added stipulation for Goldust/Kip but there is one way they can salvage it.

Admit Dustin was underestimating Kip “If I can’t beat this loser then i’m shit and need to retire”. Because that’s really all it seemed. If Dustin doesn’t put his career on the line against Lance, it’s clear that he was underestimating Kip. 
Have Kip attack him for the disrespect and start a feud.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The Hardy promo had more intensity than usual but again much like most of AEW it doesn't make sense.
> 
> What is Matt Hardy? Is he the crazy guy who thinks he's 4000 years old, has supernatural powers and uses a drone to communicate or is he hair tied back regular ass Matt Hardy? With an over the top gimmick like that you can't really have it both ways. It makes no sense that in one section of the promo he's off the wall batshit crazy and then he says "Okay, talk to another entity" and it's regular ass Matt Hardy.
> 
> It makes no sense. It'd be like if Kane at the peak of his fame in WWE had the burned up Kane gimmick and then sometimes he'd take off his mask and just be a regular dude.


Well it's not supposed to make sense....


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Well it's not supposed to make sense....


Then why is it on television and how is it going to sell tickets or draw viewers?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The Hardy promo had more intensity than usual but again much like most of AEW it doesn't make sense.
> 
> What is Matt Hardy? Is he the crazy guy who thinks he's 4000 years old, has supernatural powers and uses a drone to communicate or is he hair tied back regular ass Matt Hardy? With an over the top gimmick like that you can't really have it both ways. It makes no sense that in one section of the promo he's off the wall batshit crazy and then he says "Okay, talk to another entity" and it's regular ass Matt Hardy.
> 
> It makes no sense. It'd be like if Kane at the peak of his fame in WWE had the burned up Kane gimmick and then sometimes he'd take off his mask and just be a regular dude.


It's kind of like Dude Love/Cactus Jack/Mankind I guess.

He did explain why the vessel Matt Hardy could exist but I sort of tuned it out lol. In reality, it's just so they can do normal storytelling with Matt Hardy sometimes


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Nothing wrong with this "vessel" switching between souls. Like you're actually gonna sit here debating on whether Matt Hardy switching between characters makes any sense.

Bruh. You're gonna tell me that Broken Matt Hardy talking about his body being a vessel is perfectly realistic, but as soon as he switches souls, it's unrealistic? You're going to tell me that it's realistic to believe that once Bray Wyatt puts his mask on, he becomes invincible?

You're a whole goof, mate.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The Hardy promo had more intensity than usual but again much like most of AEW it doesn't make sense.
> 
> What is Matt Hardy? Is he the crazy guy who thinks he's 4000 years old, has supernatural powers and uses a drone to communicate or is he hair tied back regular ass Matt Hardy? With an over the top gimmick like that you can't really have it both ways. It makes no sense that in one section of the promo he's off the wall batshit crazy and then he says "Okay, talk to another entity" and it's regular ass Matt Hardy.
> 
> It makes no sense. It'd be like if Kane at the peak of his fame in WWE had the burned up Kane gimmick and then sometimes he'd take off his mask and just be a regular dude.


split personality.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Nothing wrong with this "vessel" switching between souls. Like you're actually gonna sit here debating on whether Matt Hardy switching between characters makes any sense.
> 
> Bruh. You're gonna tell me that Broken Matt Hardy talking about his body being a vessel is perfectly realistic, but as soon as he switches souls, it's unrealistic? You're going to tell me that it's realistic to believe that once Bray Wyatt puts his mask on, he becomes invincible?
> 
> You're a whole goof, mate.


The entire gimmick makes zero sense hence my confusion with it all. It's not just a simple case of split personalities because one personality has superpowers and the other one doesn't. I think the Bray Wyatt thing sounds stupid as well although not sure what the WWE is doing has to do with Matt Hardy?

It doesn't make sense there is no debate about that. Just not sure why we are expected to just accept the fact that it makes no sense...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The entire gimmick makes zero sense hence my confusion with it all. It's not just a simple case of split personalities because one personality has superpowers and the other one doesn't. I think the Bray Wyatt thing sounds stupid as well although not sure what the WWE is doing has to do with Matt Hardy?
> 
> It doesn't make sense there is no debate about that. Just not sure why we are expected to just accept the fact that it makes no sense...


i dont like the gimmick, he speaks like an idiot and comes off as a fool.

but yeah to sit here and decide if him being normal is realistic is a bit silly, especially because the rulebook was thrown out the window when he became broken lol

and btw you brought up kane, hence the wyatt comparison. can't have it both ways, my guy.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Danielallen1410 said:


> split personality.


I think the scientific explanation is that Matt Hardy has taken a lot of rough bumps over his career and he has CTE.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dupe post


----------

